# Newbie question



## CherryWellington (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a paratilapia polleni he's quite young at the moment approx 7cm (not sure of age) my question is can I keep him/her in a tank with bristlenose catfish of about the same size? The tank is 750cmL x 380cmH x 30cmW
Cheers


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Are we missing some decimals there, or do you really have a Seven and a half meter long tank?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

My 8" polleni/bleekeri has a 75g tank all to himself with only a single male albino BNP as a tank mate. The BNP is about 5" long. They have been together for about a year now with no issues at all so you most likely should be fine.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I really want pictures of the 25ft long tank!


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Aaron S said:


> I really want pictures of the 25ft long tank!


Me too!!!


----------



## CherryWellington (Jan 4, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Are we missing some decimals there, or do you really have a Seven and a half meter long tank?


Haha oops! The tank is 75cm long not 750. Some people shouldn't be left alone with technical equipment like rulers.........


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Well... yes you can keep them together... but then the tank is far too small for you to keep the polleni in it long term. Time to upgrade to that 7.5 m tank.... or at least a four foot long tank.


----------



## CherryWellington (Jan 4, 2017)

Fogelhund said:


> Well... yes you can keep them together... but then the tank is far too small for you to keep the polleni in it long term. Time to upgrade to that 7.5 m tank.... or at least a four foot long tank.


Absolutely, this is a temporary tank while he is so little and I get his forever home set up. I have a 1.2 metre tank that I am setting up for him


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

CherryWellington said:


> Fogelhund said:
> 
> 
> > Are we missing some decimals there, or do you really have a Seven and a half meter long tank?
> ...


Now that's funny ... :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## CherryWellington (Jan 4, 2017)

Cheers wryan  so pleased I didn't look like a dill with my first post :lol:


----------

